# Mounting snow plow



## BX2200 (12 mo ago)

I have a BX2200 that we just bought. It has a belly mower but no hydraulic hooked up at all what do I need , I think their is an extra piece that I need under the front ?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a clue. I just mounted my 10 foot power angle plow on the front of my M9 cab tractor. The plow subframe is welded to an ATI SSQA quick attach plate than mates to the loader arm mounted SSQA. Takes about 5 minutes to mount and dismount.

We are supposed to get hammered. Tonight rain turning to ice to snow and snow for 2 days with accumulations in the 18-20" range. I'll be plowing in a tee shirt with the stereo playing my favorite country music CD's.

Hardest part is putting the chains on the front tires. I only chain up the front, none needed out back and only reason I chain the front is to mitigate plow steer. A 10 foot wide plow likes to steer you too much in heavy snow. Could have went smaller but I figured bigger is better and I got a deal on the plow anyway.

Left the blower off this time, too lazy to deal with it...


----------



## JeremyBX (Jul 31, 2020)

BX2200 said:


> I have a BX2200 that we just bought. It has a belly mower but no hydraulic hooked up at all what do I need , I think their is an extra piece that I need under the front ?


I have a BX2200 with a MMM, front end loader and 3 pt in the back.

Do you have a cat 1 3pt hitch in the back that goes up and down? If so, the easiest/fastest way to be able to remove snow with it will be to get a rear blade. You can at it at and angle and either push or pull the snow with it.

As far as adding hydraulics for a FEL, front mount plow etc. I believe you have to add a hydraulic block to the side of the trans/hydraulic system. It is located on the drivers/left hand side behind the rear wheel. Then there are 3 hard lines with quick connects that run up towards the front and terminate on the passenger/right side of the engine. 

If you enjoy fabrication, I am sure you could adapt or make a plow and mount it to the tractor frame in front without hydraulics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

BX2200 said:


> I have a BX2200 that we just bought. It has a belly mower but no hydraulic hooked up at all what do I need , I think their is an extra piece that I need under the front ?



Does the tractor have a FEL, (Front end loader)? If so, you might try something like this....



https://earthandturfattachments.com/snow-plows-kubota-clamp-mounts/


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesn't sound like there is any front end loader by the OP description !?!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Doesn't sound like there is any front end loader by the OP description !?!



I think that I missed that "under the front" part when I read his post.....


----------

